# My son Isaiah's upcoming "mission trip"



## thbslawson (Sep 24, 2013)

I posted this article on my blog yesterday, and it was very well received. I was blessed that Tim Challies picked up the story and reposted it this morning. May the Lord use it for his glory.

Isaiah's Upcoming Mission Trip


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2013)

Praying for him. Great link.


----------

